# Sky channel losses



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone else lost a host of Sky channels today?


----------



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like some channels moved from the pan Europe beam to the UK only beam. 

http://skyinmadrid.com/pages/news.html


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link Ghal


----------



## wk44 (Feb 22, 2013)

I also lost a few on my dish here in Spain, but have just swapped to a new IPTV provider after a friend told me about a new a service with Sub Titles on BBC 1 / BBC 2 / ITV 1 / Channel 4 and Channel 5 (as the wife needs the TV volume on max setting) from an IPTV company called Expat IPTV. Premium Sports, Movies and UK TV Channels. who converted me for free to their service.

The service also has a great selection of sports channels - great for me, and all round premium entertainment and film channels.

My friend has also just told me that the service has just added some 900 movies on demand so once I work out how to use this I can keep the in-laws occupied over the holidays (I Hope)

Happy Viewing

JP


----------

